# Chi voterete in autunno?



## 7vinte (21 Luglio 2022)

È ormai scontato che vi saranno elezioni anticipate a fine settembre/inizio ottobre. Al momento, per chi votereste? (Prima del voto rifarò la domanda per verificare eventuali spostamenti).
I partiti principali:

FDI
Lega
FI
NCI/CI (centristi CDX)

PD
Renziani
Dimaiani
Lista Rossoverde tra Verdi e Sinistra Italiana

Azione di Calenda

Movimento 5 Stelle 

Italexit di Paragone

Alternativa per l'Italia di Adinolfi e Di Stefano

Ancora Italia, Partito Comunista di Rizzo, Alternativa ecc.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Luglio 2022)

Penso Italexit. Voterò contro i centristi, vero pericolo delle prossime elezioni, dopo il PD.


----------



## hakaishin (21 Luglio 2022)

FDI tutta la vita


----------



## Mauricio (21 Luglio 2022)

Considerando solo il voto utile, non c’è una forza politica con personaggi degni di nota. Per cui mi asterrò come sempre come faccio da quando ho compiuto la maggiore età ed ho voluto provare le brezza del voto.


----------



## Maximo (21 Luglio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *È ormai scontato che vi saranno elezioni anticipate a fine settembre/inizio ottobre.* Al momento, per chi votereste? (Prima del voto rifarò la domanda per verificare eventuali spostamenti).
> I partiti principali:
> 
> FDI
> ...


Secondo te è davvero così scontato?

Di una cosa sono certo, non voterei mai il movimento 5 stelle, neanche sotto tortura


----------



## sunburn (21 Luglio 2022)

Io in autunno _c’ho judo_.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Luglio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> È ormai scontato che vi saranno elezioni anticipate a fine settembre/inizio ottobre. Al momento, per chi votereste? (Prima del voto rifarò la domanda per verificare eventuali spostamenti).
> I partiti principali:
> 
> FDI
> ...




Mi turerò il naso e andrò a votare uno di questi 4.

Non voglio regalare il mio voto (voto,scheda bianca o astensione) al mapazzone del centrosinistra.
Basta,questi luridi hanno governato anche troppo in questi ultimi anni e non sopporterei l'idea di ritrovare al governo nuovamente Letta,Conte,Renzi,Bersani,Speranza,Franceschini,Del Rio,Malpezzi e altri mostri simili.
Basta


----------



## Zenos (21 Luglio 2022)

Conte,una garanzia in mezzo a questi pagliacci.


----------



## overlord (21 Luglio 2022)

E' come chiedere se vuoi spalmarti in faccia una miscela di acqua e:
- cacca di mucca
- cacca di cavallo
- cacca di cane
- cacca di gatto
- cacca di maiale
- cacca di gnu
Stiamo messi male male male male in quanto a leadership, autorevolezza, preparazione, credibilità internazionale e competenze. Stiamo messi proprio di cacca.
Per non parlare del popolo votante... ...è meglio stendere un velo pietosissimo.


----------



## jumpy65 (21 Luglio 2022)

FDI e se si potesse contro il PD


----------



## Albijol (21 Luglio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> È ormai scontato che vi saranno elezioni anticipate a fine settembre/inizio ottobre. Al momento, per chi votereste? (Prima del voto rifarò la domanda per verificare eventuali spostamenti).
> I partiti principali:
> 
> FDI
> ...


Mi limito a gufare l agente DEL KGB Conte e il pluriomicida Grillo


----------



## Milanoide (21 Luglio 2022)

Calenda e/o radicali + Europa


----------



## Swaitak (21 Luglio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> È ormai scontato che vi saranno elezioni anticipate a fine settembre/inizio ottobre. Al momento, per chi votereste? (Prima del voto rifarò la domanda per verificare eventuali spostamenti).
> I partiti principali:
> 
> FDI
> ...


Io leggerò i programmi elettorali, voterò quello che mi convince di più, difficilmente il mio gusto coincide col PD


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (21 Luglio 2022)

tutti invotabili. Probabilmente mi turo il naso e voto qualcuno tra IV e +Europa in opposizione al sovranismo imperante. Oppure sto a casa, tanto ormai la strada verso l'argentinizzazione è tracciata nella mente e nei cuori del popolo italiano.


----------



## SoloMVB (21 Luglio 2022)

Chiara Ferragni,tanto sarà tra i candidati.


----------



## ignaxio (21 Luglio 2022)

vabbè che contano sempre meno, ma senza alleanze e programmi come si vota, alla cieca?


----------



## ignaxio (21 Luglio 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> tutti invotabili. Probabilmente mi turo il naso e voto qualcuno tra IV e +Europa in opposizione al sovranismo imperante. Oppure sto a casa, tanto ormai la strada verso l'argentinizzazione è tracciata nella mente e nei cuori del popolo italiano.





Milanoide ha scritto:


> Calenda e/o radicali + Europa


Comunque pazzesco, ogni volta che si parla di intenzioni di voto, anche a cena tra amici esce fuori che il 40-50% vota +Europa (compreso me), ma come mai si fa sempre i” 1-2%?


----------



## Andris (21 Luglio 2022)

chi prenderà le distanze da tre anni di politica covidiota, farà una commissione seria per accertare responsabilità e non avrà rapporti commerciali/diplomatici con Cina e USA prima che loro chiariscono il loro ruolo sul covid
io non dimentico quello che hanno fatto, non va in prescrizione nella mia mente.
fino a 100 anni me lo ricorderò

poi viene tutto il resto, questo è il punto di partenza perchè non si è mai visto nella storia quanto avvenuto in Italia
anzi mettere in Costituzione divieto di restrizioni per fantomatica pubblica salute sarà un plus gradito


----------



## Franz64 (21 Luglio 2022)

Per ora so chi non voterò, cioè la destra populista, conservatrice, anti europea di Meloni e Salvini. Per ora chi rappresenta meglio le mie idee di una sinistra liberale è Azione/+ Europa, ma voglio vedere bene il programma del PD. Se mettono eutanasia, ius soli, simil legge Zan ci faccio un pensierino.


----------



## Milanoide (21 Luglio 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Comunque pazzesco, ogni volta che si parla di intenzioni di voto, anche a cena tra amici esce fuori che il 40-50% vota +Europa (compreso me), ma come mai si fa sempre i” 1-2%?


Nel segreto dell'urna...
... Accadono le peggio cose.
Boh! Non saprei. 
Forse prevale l'atteggiamento del voto utile e non identitario e si finisce a votare il meno peggio ma con massa critica rappresentativa superiore.
Magari cenare con quei 40-50% di dichiarazioni di voto!
Anzi no, mi annoierei. Meglio i mattacchioni qui dentro.


----------



## Miro (21 Luglio 2022)

Credo scheda bianca (come sempre). Avevo vagamente pensato di votare Rizzo ma non mi convince del tutto.


----------



## Shmuk (21 Luglio 2022)

Non voterò, ma sia che vinca sia che perda bella Giorgie, sono sicuro che mi farà divertire. E anche se vince e poi il duo maschile del CDX trova il modo di sgambettarla...1X2.


----------



## pazzomania (21 Luglio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> È ormai scontato che vi saranno elezioni anticipate a fine settembre/inizio ottobre. Al momento, per chi votereste? (Prima del voto rifarò la domanda per verificare eventuali spostamenti).
> I partiti principali:
> 
> FDI
> ...


Prima voglio vedere chi propone il PD o altri partiti centro-sinistra.

Ma al momento sono sempre più propenso a dare un' occasione alla fascistella, nel caso i sinistroidi propongano l' ennesimo pesce lesso con la scaltrezza di un bradipo.


----------



## chicagousait (21 Luglio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> È ormai scontato che vi saranno elezioni anticipate a fine settembre/inizio ottobre. Al momento, per chi votereste? (Prima del voto rifarò la domanda per verificare eventuali spostamenti).
> I partiti principali:
> 
> *FDI
> ...


Questi e Adinolfi di sicuro non avranno il mio voto.


----------



## Mika (21 Luglio 2022)

Ad oggi, da non schierato, sono propenso a votare FDI per la prima volta in vita mia. E se sono arrivato a questo vuol dire che sono alla frutta.


----------



## smallball (21 Luglio 2022)

Quasi certamente FDI


----------



## gabri65 (21 Luglio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> È ormai scontato che vi saranno elezioni anticipate a fine settembre/inizio ottobre. Al momento, per chi votereste? (Prima del voto rifarò la domanda per verificare eventuali spostamenti).
> I partiti principali:
> 
> FDI
> ...



Ovvio.

Voto PD, IV o 5S. Voglio vedere l'itaglia implodere, con la gente alla disperazione.

Solo riazzerandosi si può ripartire. Il vero voto sarà quello post-apocalisse.


----------



## Ambrole (21 Luglio 2022)

Eh è un bel problema.
A destra ragionano con quell intelligenza tipica del coglioncello bocciato delle medie.

A sinistra pensano solo a fare arrivare extracomunitari provando a convincerci che sia un bene e non avendo nessuna idea relativamente a economia, lavoro, giustizia, parlano solo di LGBT, pace (poi però la.prima.guerra che capita la.appoggiano).

Forse per la.prima volta nn voterò


----------



## pazzomania (21 Luglio 2022)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Eh è un bel problema.
> A destra ragionano con quell intelligenza tipica del coglioncello bocciato delle medie.
> 
> A sinistra pensano solo a fare arrivare extracomunitari provando a convincerci che sia un bene e non avendo nessuna idea relativamente a economia, lavoro, giustizia, parlano solo di LGBT, pace (poi però la.prima.guerra che capita la.appoggiano).
> ...


Quotone.
Ci vorrebbe una bella fusione per creare dei cyborg con cui diventa onorevole e non degradante lavorarci insieme.

Ma stavolta più che mai bisogna andare a votare, almeno per non far salire i più idioti del gruppone.


----------



## Freddiedevil (21 Luglio 2022)

Per esclusione, penso voterò Partito Comunista, ma giusto per non votare nessuno degli altri.
Fregacaxzi del voto utile, tanto penso che saremo in balia dei litigi del CDX per i prossimi 5 anni. E ci sta bene.


----------



## Marilson (21 Luglio 2022)

Partito Comunista di Marco Rizzo. Circoscrizione Estero. Sia alla Camera che al Senato.


----------



## Teddy (21 Luglio 2022)

Quasi sicuramente Azione, ma voglio prima leggere i vari programmi elettorali. Di sicuro non i populisti di FDI, Lega e 5S.


----------



## Ambrole (21 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Quotone.
> Ci vorrebbe una bella fusione per creare dei cyborg con cui diventa onorevole e non degradante lavorarci insieme.
> 
> Ma stavolta più che mai bisogna andare a votare, almeno per non far salire i più idioti del gruppone.


Il mio problema è che non ho ancora capito chi sono i più idioti


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Luglio 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> vabbè che contano sempre meno, ma senza alleanze e programmi come si vota, alla cieca?



Tranquillo,non ti lasceranno tra mille dubbi,a breve ricicleranno il solito programma elettorale di 20 anni fa


----------



## pazzomania (21 Luglio 2022)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Il mio problema è che non ho ancora capito chi sono i più idioti


Mah ce ne sono alcuni che non si meritano più nulla senza se e senza ma.

Andrei a votare solo per far stare più bassi possibili Renzie e M5s


----------



## cris (21 Luglio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> È ormai scontato che vi saranno elezioni anticipate a fine settembre/inizio ottobre. Al momento, per chi votereste? (Prima del voto rifarò la domanda per verificare eventuali spostamenti).
> I partiti principali:
> 
> FDI
> ...


Nessuno, non ce la faccio.
classe politica troppo imbarazzante


----------



## Dexter (21 Luglio 2022)

Mi piacerebbe dopo 20 anni veder dilagare il fascismo, cantare faccetta nera per strada, essere definito omofobo, razzista, ma soprattutto ignorante. Voterò Fratelli d'Italia, che più si renderà imbarazzante durante la campagna elettorale, e più godrò nel vederli trionfare. 
Perché non voto Salvini allora? Ovvio, perché si sa che la Meloni prenderà più voti! Il mio obiettivo é esattamente lo stesso di TUTTO l'elettorato di sinistra, ovvero evitare di far vincere "gli altri" (il FASCISMO nel loro caso, le patetiche zecche nel mio ).


----------



## pazzomania (21 Luglio 2022)

Leggo di tantissimi che non vogliono andare a votare.
Andate invece! andate!

Errore non andare, pure io mi turo stra tanto il naso, ma andate!


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (21 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ovvio.
> 
> Voto PD, IV o 5S. Voglio vedere l'itaglia implodere, con la gente alla disperazione.
> 
> Solo riazzerandosi si può ripartire. Il vero voto sarà quello post-apocalisse.


Stessa decisione presa alle ultime elezioni volevo il disastro e direi che ci sono andato vicino
Comunque se trovo qualcuno che si chiama benito magari lo voto qualsiasi lista faccia parte


----------



## Ambrole (21 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Mah ce ne sono alcuni che non si meritano più nulla senza se e senza ma.
> 
> Andrei a votare solo per far stare più bassi possibili Renzie e M5s



verissimo, però al tempo stesso:
PD assolutamente no perché altrimenti tra qualche anno in Italia nn ci sarà più nessun italiano e mi dispiace dirlo ma l'immigrazione fatta così è decisamente un problema, per tanti motivi.

Meloni, una poverella isterica, con un livello intellettivo sconsolatamente basso, che non riesce nemmeno ad essere davvero populista perché lei e la sua banda non sono nemmeno in grado di formulare una strategia.

Salvini, ormai un personaggio folkloristico, si contraddice ogni due secondi, perché lui almeno riesce ad essere davvero populista, il problema è che ormai lo hanno sgamato tutti.

Son sempre stato di sinistra, ma se adesso saltasse fuori un fascista normodotato (mi rendo conto che è un ossimoro) che proponesse leggi rigide, un reale concetto di PRIMA GLI ITALIANI, cose base come: "se ti rubano in casa la colpa è di chi ruba e non di chi viene derubato"
potrei quasi accontentarmi di un patetico governicchio senza nessun progetto economico, di riforma della giustizia, di lotta alla burocrazia


----------



## Alkampfer (21 Luglio 2022)

se non si presenta 3v, niente, tanto tutto il resto sono partito unico. non vedo il senso.


----------



## Julian4674 (21 Luglio 2022)

Voterò chi mi illuderà che vorrà lavorare per l'Italia e il suo popolo, per chi non vuole fare gli interessi di americani, tedeschi, francesi, ucraini, per chi non vuole neanche sentire parlare di ius soli, lgbtqfghilmnop e droga libera e scemate del genere, per chi vuole le sardine solo sulla pizza e non in parlamento.
Giorgia a palazzo Chigi, è la mia ultima speranza. Se mi deluderà anche lei non voterò più per il resto della mia vita


----------



## alexpozzi90 (21 Luglio 2022)

Sicuramente CDX, però ho riserve su tutti ormai, tanto il PD troverà il modo di farci arrivare all'ennesimo rimpastone NON espressione della sovranità popolare, aiutato da Europa e USA che non ci vogliono come stato sovrano e all'italiano medio va bene fintantoché non gli togli la Serie A.


----------



## pazzomania (21 Luglio 2022)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> verissimo, però al tempo stesso:
> PD assolutamente no perché altrimenti tra qualche anno in Italia nn ci sarà più nessun italiano e mi dispiace dirlo ma l'immigrazione fatta così è decisamente un problema, per tanti motivi.
> 
> Meloni, una poverella isterica, con un livello intellettivo sconsolatamente basso, che non riesce nemmeno ad essere davvero populista perché lei e la sua banda non sono nemmeno in grado di formulare una strategia.
> ...


La penso come te, parola per parola.
Ma d' altronde, come dico sempre i competenti in Italia nella politica hanno troppe difficoltà, non se nemmeno se ne vedremo ancora.

Ci sono milioni di persone in Italia, il cui voto pesa, che dire ignoranti è fare un complimento;

Penso che una persona che sa di cosa parla e quello che fa, farebbero addirittura fatica a riconoscerla.


----------



## livestrong (21 Luglio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> È ormai scontato che vi saranno elezioni anticipate a fine settembre/inizio ottobre. Al momento, per chi votereste? (Prima del voto rifarò la domanda per verificare eventuali spostamenti).
> I partiti principali:
> 
> FDI
> ...


Non spendo manco 5 minuti del mio tempo per questi qui


----------



## Milo (21 Luglio 2022)

o fdi o scrivo cogl***i a caratteri cubici


----------



## Andris (21 Luglio 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> Partito Comunista di Marco Rizzo. Circoscrizione Estero. Sia alla Camera che al Senato.


Rizzo da due settimane ha una faida interna con la segreteria di Milano che aveva inventato la sua espulsione dal partito


----------



## numero 3 (21 Luglio 2022)

Io non voterò mai più


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (21 Luglio 2022)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> verissimo, però al tempo stesso:
> PD assolutamente no perché altrimenti tra qualche anno in Italia nn ci sarà più nessun italiano e mi dispiace dirlo ma l'immigrazione fatta così è decisamente un problema, per tanti motivi.
> 
> Meloni, una poverella isterica, con un livello intellettivo sconsolatamente basso, che non riesce nemmeno ad essere davvero populista perché lei e la sua banda non sono nemmeno in grado di formulare una strategia.
> ...


Bravo un post da libro cuore
Meglio tardi che mai direi


----------



## Dirty Harry (21 Luglio 2022)

A destra hanno un personale politico inguardabile. A sinistra non va meglio. Nel mezzo, decine di galli in un pollaio minuscolo. Non è un caso che Mattarella abbia dovuto rivolgersi a Draghi; che potrà piacere o meno, ma era l'unico in grado di tutelarci a livello internazionale. Viene mandato a casa per proteggere i tassisti, i balneari, il reddito di cittadinanza, il superbonus e dire no ai rigassificatori: contro il nostro interesse. Come si fa a votare chi ha fatto questa belinata colossale? Dunque no a Conte, Salvini, Berlusconi e Meloni. Se salterà fuori qualcuno che riprenda e prosegua il lavoro di Draghi (e sia almeno normodotato) lo voterò.


----------



## Devil man (21 Luglio 2022)

Voto Putin






a parte gli scherzi credo che voterò FDI


----------



## Marilson (21 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Rizzo da due settimane ha una faida interna con la segreteria di Milano che aveva inventato la sua espulsione dal partito



se lo fanno fuori chiaramente non li voto piu'


----------



## danjr (21 Luglio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> È ormai scontato che vi saranno elezioni anticipate a fine settembre/inizio ottobre. Al momento, per chi votereste? (Prima del voto rifarò la domanda per verificare eventuali spostamenti).
> I partiti principali:
> 
> FDI
> ...


Voterei una eventuale lista di Draghi o chiunque si presenti con Draghi premier, altrimenti non saprei davvero. Forse Calenda mi sembra il piu' competente e onesto


----------



## danjr (21 Luglio 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Comunque pazzesco, ogni volta che si parla di intenzioni di voto, anche a cena tra amici esce fuori che il 40-50% vota +Europa (compreso me), ma come mai si fa sempre i” 1-2%?


beh tra amici è normale che piu' o meno la si pensi uguale


----------



## Stex (21 Luglio 2022)

Il dubbio è... se vince la dx... questa volta potra governare?


----------



## Giofa (21 Luglio 2022)

Stex ha scritto:


> Il dubbio è... se vince la dx... questa volta potra governare?


Semmai vorrà governare, troppo facile prendersela sempre con gli altri.
Mi ero ripromesso una volta nella vita togliermi lo sfizio di votare Silvio, giusto per vedere l'effetto che fa. Pensavo di aver perso il treno ma mi sa che questo sarà l'ennesimo ultimo giro di giostra


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Luglio 2022)

Non voto/astensione= voto al PD.


----------



## Swaitak (21 Luglio 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Semmai vorrà governare, troppo facile prendersela sempre con gli altri.
> Mi ero ripromesso una volta nella vita togliermi lo sfizio di votare Silvio, giusto per vedere l'effetto che fa. Pensavo di aver perso il treno ma mi sa che questo sarà l'ennesimo ultimo giro di giostra


Fresco 18enne e campione d'Europa me lo sono tolto pure io lo sfizio


----------



## sunburn (21 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non voto/astensione= voto al PD.


Tantissimi di quelli che non andranno a votare, se fossero costretti, non voterebbero MAI nella vita nessuno dei principali partiti.
Al prossimo giro l’astensione colpirà più o meno tutti. Il pieno lo farà solo fratelli d’Italia perché l’elettorato di riferimento li riterrà “nuovi”, nonostante tutti i big facciano politica da almeno 15-20 anni e abbiano alle spalle esperienze di governo/amministrazione non brillantissime.

Quanto agli altri, per limitare l’astensione:
1)Il pd punterà sul pericolo fascismo, ma penso che difficilmente porterà a casa più dei voti degli storici affezionati(che comunque non son pochi).
2)Berlusconi proverà col vecchio tormentone dei comunisti.
3)La lega agiterà il solito spauracchio degli immigrati.
4)Il movimento punterà sui sussidi a cascata.

Vedremo se riusciranno a limitare i danni. L’unico dato che mi interessa è quello dell’affluenza. Storicamente gli italiani sono sempre andati a votare in massa, spesso con affluenza oltre il 90%. Nelle ultime due tornate è scesa sotto l’80%. Guardando il trend anche di altri Paesi, non mi sorprenderei se l’affluenza scendesse sotto il 70%.
Resto comunque convinto che, l’unico modo per dare un segnale forte, sarebbe un’affluenza intorno al 50% o meno. Ma mi sembra fantapolitica.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Luglio 2022)

Al momento ho deciso solo per chi sicuramente non voterò.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Luglio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> È ormai scontato che vi saranno elezioni anticipate a fine settembre/inizio ottobre. Al momento, per chi votereste? (Prima del voto rifarò la domanda per verificare eventuali spostamenti).
> I partiti principali:
> 
> FDI
> ...


nessuno, non mi presto più al giochino.


----------



## Milanoide (21 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non voto/astensione= voto al PD.


Non voto/astensione=voto al PD. 
Morirai


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Luglio 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Non voto/astensione=voto al PD.
> Morirai



Non volevo essere così drastico, ma non lo escludo


----------



## __king george__ (21 Luglio 2022)

non c'è il movimento dei pensionati?  

seriamente devo leggere i programmi (che non rispetteranno ma che devo fare )

indicativamente credo voterò uno di quelli a destra ma devo sentire bene quello che hanno da dire tutti


----------



## livestrong (21 Luglio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Tantissimi di quelli che non andranno a votare, se fossero costretti, non voterebbero MAI nella vita nessuno dei principali partiti.
> Al prossimo giro l’astensione colpirà più o meno tutti. Il pieno lo farà solo fratelli d’Italia perché l’elettorato di riferimento li riterrà “nuovi”, nonostante tutti i big facciano politica da almeno 15-20 anni e abbiano alle spalle esperienze di governo/amministrazione non brillantissime.
> 
> Quanto agli altri, per limitare l’astensione:
> ...


Purtroppo temo se ne fotterebbero comunque


----------



## sacchino (21 Luglio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> È ormai scontato che vi saranno elezioni anticipate a fine settembre/inizio ottobre. Al momento, per chi votereste? (Prima del voto rifarò la domanda per verificare eventuali spostamenti).
> I partiti principali:
> 
> FDI
> ...


Penso che voterò FDI ma ho un paura folle che nella coalizione comandera il Cav forte del suo 5% in perfetto stile Craxi, tutto cambia per non cambiare nulla.


----------



## Clarenzio (21 Luglio 2022)

FDI, alla fine la Meloni è l'unico politico coerente da anni, voglio vedere che combinerà.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Luglio 2022)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Penso che voterò FDI ma ho un paura folle che nella coalizione comandera il Cav forte del suo 5% in perfetto stile Craxi, tutto cambia per non cambiare nulla.



Secondo me Berlusconi a livello politico non conta più nulla davvero. Prima si faceva manovrare da Brunetta e dalla Pascale, adesso dalla Ronzulli e dalla Fascina.
Fa quello che gli dicono, lui ci mette la faccia per un po' di folklore. In una coalizione con la Meloni, la Meloni sarà l'unica con le palle che detterà le condizioni. E Salvini lo metteranno agli interni per le uniche cose che sa fare (e, dal mio punto di vista, bene).


----------



## fabri47 (21 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Secondo me Berlusconi a livello politico non conta più nulla davvero. Prima si faceva manovrare da Brunetta e dalla Pascale, adesso dalla Ronzulli e dalla Fascina.
> Fa quello che gli dicono, lui ci mette la faccia per un po' di folklore. In una coalizione con la Meloni, la Meloni sarà l'unica con le palle che detterà le condizioni. E Salvini lo metteranno agli interni per le uniche cose che sa fare (e, dal mio punto di vista, bene).


Ora la salute fa tendenza, non escludo che Salvini possa puntare a quel ministero  . A Draghi glielo chiese come condizione per farlo votare al quirinale, secondo delle indiscrezioni di qualche mese fa.

La cosa migliore, per me, sarebbe mettere un medico, magari il dott.Citro o Frajese, anche se Giulia Grillo non mi ricordo fece danni nel primo governo Conte. 

Comunque date per scontato che il centrodestra raggiungi la maggioranza, io ho qualche dubbio, anche se stravincerà le elezioni.


----------



## Trumpusconi (21 Luglio 2022)

Se si candida Draghi voto lui.
Se non c'è Draghi e Calenda va da solo senza appecorarsi al PD voto lui.
Se le prime due condizioni vengono meno, abbraccio il caos e voto la Meloni solo per accelerare il declino di questo paese dannato e ballare sulle macerie più avanti


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ora la salute fa tendenza, non escludo che Salvini possa puntare a quel ministero  . A Draghi glielo chiese come condizione per farlo votare al quirinale, secondo delle indiscrezioni di qualche mese fa.
> 
> La cosa migliore, per me, sarebbe mettere un medico, magari il dott.Citro o Frajese, anche se Giulia Grillo non mi ricordo fece danni nel primo governo Conte.
> 
> Comunque date per scontato che il centrodestra raggiungi la maggioranza, io ho qualche dubbio, anche se stravincerà le elezioni.



Senza Draghi e Speranza il Covid tra due mesi non esiste più, di questo ne ho assoluta certezza.
Lo userà la coalizione piddina-draghiana-centrista per la campagna elettorale, minacciando una qualche mega ondata con garanzie di protezione e norme di rigore, per attirare i feticisti delle mascherine o i nostalgico-pandemici.

E le virostars, per restare a galla, si attaccheranno alla coalizione in vantaggio, vediamo quale sarà.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Senza Draghi e Speranza il Covid tra due mesi non esiste più.
> Lo userà la coalizione piddina-draghiana-centrista per la campagna elettorale, minacciando una qualche mega ondata per attirare i feticisti delle mascherine o i nostalgico-pandemici.


Hai ragione, però ci sono sempre le virostars ospitate in tv ogni dì che tengono il tema attivo ed a settembre, quando arriverà la dose aggiornata, ci sarà un bombardamento. Io, perciò, spero che un nuovo governo di cdx metta una mozione che limiti le ospitate in Rai di questi pagliacci e che la smetta con la propaganda covidiota.


----------



## Swaitak (21 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ora la salute fa tendenza, non escludo che Salvini possa puntare a quel ministero  . A Draghi glielo chiese come condizione per farlo votare al quirinale, secondo delle indiscrezioni di qualche mese fa.
> 
> La cosa migliore, per me, sarebbe mettere un medico, magari il dott.Citro o Frajese, anche se Giulia Grillo non mi ricordo fece danni nel primo governo Conte.
> 
> Comunque date per scontato che il centrodestra raggiungi la maggioranza, io ho qualche dubbio, anche se stravincerà le elezioni.


possibilmente uno di quei medici che manda affancubo gli informatori scientifici di farmaci


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Hai ragione, però ci sono sempre le virostars ospitate in tv ogni dì che tengono il tema attivo ed a settembre, quando arriverà la dose aggiornata, ci sarà un bombardamento. Io, perciò, spero che un nuovo governo di cdx metta una mozione che limiti le ospitate in Rai di questi pagliacci e che la smetta con la propaganda covidiota.



Ho editato esattamente mentre quotavi aggiungendo una riga sulle virostars 

Vedrai che i virostars cambiano tutti casacca. Già alcuni lo stanno facendo...


----------



## fabri47 (21 Luglio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> possibilmente uno di quei medici che manda affancubo gli informatori scientifici di farmaci


Ho citato Citro e Frajese non a caso. Sono medici che fin dall'inizio, hanno smascherato tutte le schifezze su covid e vaccini. Citro ha scritto anche vari libri a riguardo.


----------



## marcus1577 (21 Luglio 2022)

Fdi senza ombra di dubbio vorrei vedere una donna al comando come lo è stata la merkel per la germania ....
La meloni sicuramente ha attributi è li ha dimostrati con l'elezione di tutankamon come presidente d'italia non piegandosi come fatto da salvini..


----------



## __king george__ (21 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Senza Draghi e Speranza il Covid tra due mesi non esiste più, di questo ne ho assoluta certezza.*
> Lo userà la coalizione piddina-draghiana-centrista per la campagna elettorale, minacciando una qualche mega ondata con garanzie di protezione e norme di rigore, per attirare i feticisti delle mascherine o i nostalgico-pandemici.
> 
> E le virostars, per restare a galla, si attaccheranno alla coalizione in vantaggio, vediamo quale sarà.


basta cosi poco per estirpare il virus piu contagioso della storia? allora speriamo non ci siano piu..me lo segno ma ci credo poco...molto poco...


----------



## fabri47 (21 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ho editato esattamente mentre quotavi aggiungendo una riga sulle virostars
> 
> *Vedrai che i virostars cambiano tutti casacca. Già alcuni lo stanno facendo...*


Io non li voglio proprio più vedere, è diverso. Gente come l'onnipresente Bassetti la voglio via da questo mondo, possibilmente.


----------



## Theochedeo (21 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Se si candida Draghi voto lui.
> Se non c'è Draghi e Calenda va da solo senza appecorarsi al PD voto lui.
> Se le prime due condizioni vengono meno, abbraccio il caos e voto la Meloni solo per accelerare il declino di questo paese dannato e ballare sulle macerie più avanti


Lo stesso per me.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Luglio 2022)

marcus1577 ha scritto:


> Fdi senza ombra di dubbio vorrei vedere una donna al comando come lo è stata la merkel per la germania ....
> La meloni sicuramente ha attributi è li ha dimostrati con l'elezione di tutankamon come presidente d'italia non piegandosi come fatto da salvini..


In quell'occasione, secondo me, Salvini si è giocato veramente parecchi voti. Senza quell'episodio, a quest'ora le distanze sarebbero state molto meno nette.


----------



## __king george__ (21 Luglio 2022)

marcus1577 ha scritto:


> Fdi senza ombra di dubbio vorrei vedere una donna al comando come lo è stata la merkel per la germania ....
> La meloni sicuramente ha attributi è li ha dimostrati con l'elezione di tutankamon come presidente d'italia non piegandosi come fatto da salvini..


ha le palle come hanno tanti le palle fin quando non sono al potere (Salvini era tra quelli)..se le manterrà anche dopo è da vedere

incuriosisce anche me ma credo che molti resteranno delusi...vedremo (ammesso che vinca lei anche se mi sembra molto probabile)


----------



## marcus1577 (21 Luglio 2022)

La frase della meloni "io a berlusconi non devo nulla" è il top!!!
La biondina non si piega ..
Speriamo bene pk questa sarebbe'ultima volta che andrei a votare


----------



## morokan (21 Luglio 2022)

come fate a votare turandovi il naso, quando abbiamo un PD che riempi l'Italia di gente straniera e non tutela la sua gente, FDI che ha ripristinati vitalizi a condannati, mentre abbiamo stipendi e pensioni da fame ormai, dall'alto dei loro 15/20 mila euro mensili per affossare il paese dovrei turarmi il naso per votare questa accozzaglia di avvoltoi?a 60 anni sono stanco di vedere gente come questa, ma ho letto tutti i commenti, ed ho già capito che non succederà niente come al solito....


----------



## fabri47 (21 Luglio 2022)

Il PD io lo vedo proprio messo male, senza segretario carismatico e con il pensiero verso Draghi (che può allontanare perfino un certo elettorato). Su La7 oggi hanno fatto vedere un'intervista alla festa dell'Unità, e c'erano 3-4 presenti. Al concerto di Gigione (e lo posso giurare, perchè in uno di questi ci sono andato) trovi molta più gente e più potenziali elettori.


----------



## marcus1577 (21 Luglio 2022)

morokan ha scritto:


> come fate a votare turandovi il naso, quando abbiamo un PD che riempi l'Italia di gente straniera e non tutela la sua gente, FDI che ha ripristinati vitalizi a condannati, mentre abbiamo stipendi e pensioni da fame ormai, dall'alto dei loro 15/20 mila euro mensili per affossare il paese dovrei turarmi il naso per votare questa accozzaglia di avvoltoi?a 60 anni sono stanco di vedere gente come questa, ma ho letto tutti i commenti, ed ho già capito che non succederà niente come al solito....


Veramente per esattezza fdi era totalmente contrario.
Cmq ogniuno la vede alla sua maniera soprattutto in politica.
Però diciamo le cose come stanno


----------



## Blu71 (21 Luglio 2022)

marcus1577 ha scritto:


> *La frase della meloni "io a berlusconi non devo nulla" è il top!!!*
> La biondina non si piega ..
> Speriamo bene pk questa sarebbe'ultima volta che andrei a votare



La Meloni, per me, deve stare più attenta ai suoi alleati che agli avversari.


----------



## marcus1577 (21 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La Meloni, per me, deve stare più attenta ai suoi alleati che agli avversari.


Anche io la penso cosi


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Luglio 2022)

morokan ha scritto:


> come fate a votare turandovi il naso, quando abbiamo un PD che riempi l'Italia di gente straniera e non tutela la sua gente, FDI che ha ripristinati vitalizi a condannati, mentre abbiamo stipendi e pensioni da fame ormai, dall'alto dei loro 15/20 mila euro mensili per affossare il paese dovrei turarmi il naso per votare questa accozzaglia di avvoltoi?a 60 anni sono stanco di vedere gente come questa, ma ho letto tutti i commenti, ed ho già capito che non succederà niente come al solito....



Semplicemente perchè NON votando,regalerai di fatto il voto a Letta,Conte,Speranza,Renzi,Calenda e Di Maio.
Se tu sei un sostenitore di quella determinata area politica,allora puoi anche fregartene,votare per loro o non votare,è indifferente. Se non lo sei,ti tappi il naso e voti
Io,detto proprio sinceramente,ne ho le 00 piene dei nomi sopracitati,della loro spocchia e della loro ipocrisia.

Non che cambi qualcosa votando a destra,sia chiaro,ma almeno ci toglieremo i dubbi sulla Meloni,unica (in questo schifoso calderone) ad aver mantenuto la parola data nella precedente tornata elettorale.
All'opposizione è anche semplice,abbiamo visto i grillini che all'opposizione sembravano degli squali e poi,una volta saliti al governo,sono diventati delle sardine.
Vediamo come si comporta in caso di vittoria.

Poi se non altro almeno per qualche mese eviteremo di vedere quelle facce di (_!_) sopraelencate accanto al premier tecnico di turno (perchè tanto troveranno modo di rientrare dalla finestra....specialità del pd)


----------



## Shmuk (21 Luglio 2022)

Tutti a fare il bagnetto a Villa Grande, anzi no.


----------



## Didaco (21 Luglio 2022)

Siamo sicuri che si andrà veramente a votare in autunno?
Nel caso, voterei Meloni.


----------



## egidiopersempre (21 Luglio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> È ormai scontato che vi saranno elezioni anticipate a fine settembre/inizio ottobre. Al momento, per chi votereste? (Prima del voto rifarò la domanda per verificare eventuali spostamenti).
> I partiti principali:
> 
> FDI
> ...


voto Pioli


----------



## Simo98 (21 Luglio 2022)

Chiunque che non siano Lega e FDI


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Luglio 2022)

Confermerò il mio voto alla lega. Il terrorismo del covid non ha mai cambiato le mie idee.


----------



## Sam (21 Luglio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> È ormai scontato che vi saranno elezioni anticipate a fine settembre/inizio ottobre. Al momento, per chi votereste? (Prima del voto rifarò la domanda per verificare eventuali spostamenti).
> I partiti principali:
> 
> FDI
> ...


Inutile. Tanto non cambia niente.
Con il sistema elettorale attuale vinceranno sempre le coalizioni "a larghe intese". Ergo, ci sarà il PD anche stavolta.
Un governo di un particolare colore politico è impossibile con il modello attuale. Tutto è studiato per non far vincere nessuno.


----------



## 7vinte (21 Luglio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Inutile. Tanto non cambia niente.
> Con il sistema elettorale attuale vinceranno sempre le coalizioni "a larghe intese". Ergo, ci sarà il PD anche stavolta.
> Un governo di un particolare colore politico è impossibile con il modello attuale. Tutto è studiato per non far vincere nessuno.



Il contrario! Il PD è preoccupato perché la Legge Elettorale favorisce il CDX. Nel 2018 non fu così a causa di un tripolarismo perfetto ma ora no


----------



## Sam (21 Luglio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Il contrario! Il PD è preoccupato perché la Legge Elettorale favorisce il CDX. Nel 2018 non fu così a causa di un tripolarismo perfetto ma ora no


Beh, in ogni caso, io essendo già iscritto ad un Partito (anche se quasi sicuramente non parteciperà alle elezioni nazionali), non voterò nessuno di quelli citati.


----------



## Route66 (21 Luglio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> È ormai scontato che vi saranno elezioni anticipate a fine settembre/inizio ottobre. Al momento, per chi votereste? (Prima del voto rifarò la domanda per verificare eventuali spostamenti).
> I partiti principali:
> 
> FDI
> ...


Sto seriamente pensando di entrare a far parte della confederazione Elvetica.....


----------



## Coccosheva81 (21 Luglio 2022)

Lega


----------



## Ambrole (21 Luglio 2022)

L astensionismo rappresenterebbe un segnale solo se arrivasse almeno al 50%.

Vedo tutti molto dubbiosi e consapevoli della invotabilitá di tutti i nostri politici, tranne quelli di fratelli d'Italia. Io credo che forse siano proprio loro il peggio, sia dal punto di vista dell' onestà che della competenza. Però da un lato mi piacerebbe un plebiscito per loro e mi verrebbe da votarli

1 perché darebbe un chiaro messaggio di anti buonismo, che è davvero necessario 

2 perché così almeno si vedono all opera pure loro, anche se faccio molta fatica a considerarli una novità.

3 perché cmq, qualunque esso sia, vorrei vedere finalmente l Italia governata da un partito con la maggioranza assoluta, così da non potersi nascondere dietro la scusa delle necessarie alleanze.... ovviamente è uno scenario impossibile.

4 perché tanto io sono tranquillo indipendentemente da quel che capita a questo paese di scoppiati...anche se mi dispiace molto, perché potremmo essere il posto migliore del mondo (ma dovremmo fare pulizia etnica degli ignoranti...tra l'altro avremmo risolto il problema dei parcheggi, del traffico e della disoccupazione)


----------



## Franz64 (21 Luglio 2022)

Per ora chi rappresenta meglio le mie idee di una sinistra liberale europeista, è Azione/+ Europa. Io sono convinto che comunque nascerà presto una forza centrista che raccoglierà frammenti di FI, Renziani, cattolici sparsi, ma anche elettorato moderato di destra che non vota nè Berlusconi nè Meloni


----------



## fabri47 (21 Luglio 2022)

*Salvini, al TG1, lancia e propone "Quota 41" in tema pensioni.*


----------



## fabri47 (21 Luglio 2022)

*M5S, tramite Castellone, parla di agenda progressista e transizione ecologica.*


----------



## Mika (21 Luglio 2022)

morokan ha scritto:


> come fate a votare turandovi il naso, quando abbiamo un PD che riempi l'Italia di gente straniera e non tutela la sua gente, FDI che ha ripristinati vitalizi a condannati, mentre abbiamo stipendi e pensioni da fame ormai, dall'alto dei loro 15/20 mila euro mensili per affossare il paese dovrei turarmi il naso per votare questa accozzaglia di avvoltoi?a 60 anni sono stanco di vedere gente come questa, ma ho letto tutti i commenti, ed ho già capito che non succederà niente come al solito....


Sai cosa? Che se non si vota tanto quelli salgono al potere, uno dei tre. Quindi preferisco votare i meno peggio (ovvero non dare il mio non voto al PD+5S). Ma a sessanta anni posso capirti, la delusione è tanta, mio padre infatti non vota, per la prima volta in vita sua, ma lo comprendo. Io ho solo 43 anni, anche se è difficile vorrei evitare di essere uno che non votando ha dato voce ai peggio. In fondo se poi non voto possono sempre dirmi "Non hai votato? Non hai diritto di lamentarti".


----------



## Mika (21 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *M5S, tramite Castellone, parla di agenda progressista e transizione ecologica.*


Quale agenda progressista e transizione ecologica? Hanno fatto cadere il Governo per un Termovalorizzatore a Roma proposto dal PD (alleato) in quanto "Non va bene perché inquina" i rifiuti che bruciano liberando fumi tossici invece sono tutta salute, vero?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *M5S, tramite Castellone, parla di agenda progressista e transizione ecologica.*



La transizione di Casalino.


----------



## morokan (21 Luglio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Sai cosa? Che se non si vota tanto quelli salgono al potere, uno dei tre. Quindi preferisco votare i meno peggio (ovvero non dare il mio non voto al PD+5S). Ma a sessanta anni posso capirti, la delusione è tanta, mio padre infatti non vota, per la prima volta in vita sua, ma lo comprendo. Io ho solo 43 anni, anche se è difficile vorrei evitare di essere uno che non votando ha dato voce ai peggio. In fondo se poi non voto possono sempre dirmi "Non hai votato? Non hai diritto di lamentarti".


no, non mi sentirai lamentarmi, tanto ci sia tizio, caio o sempronio, finchè lo zio Sam sarà lui a dirti da che parte dormire nel letto, a noi non cambierà nulla, ed è questo il nostro problema, non fdi lega pd m5s ecc.......è lo zio Sam


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (21 Luglio 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Chiunque che non siano Lega e FDI


Ti consiglio forza italia


----------



## gabri65 (21 Luglio 2022)

Franz64 ha scritto:


> Per ora chi rappresenta meglio le mie idee di una sinistra liberale europeista, è Azione/+ Europa. Io sono convinto che comunque nascerà presto una forza centrista che raccoglierà frammenti di FI, Renziani, cattolici sparsi, ma anche elettorato moderato di destra che non vota nè Berlusconi nè Meloni



Esiste già, si chiama "raccolta indifferenziata".


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (21 Luglio 2022)

vedo l'ora di leggermi i programmi e sbellicarmi dalle risate. Mi aspetto pensioni a 50 anni, flat tax al 15% per tutti, via l'IMU o come si chiama, più gnocca per tutti e chi più ne ha più ne metta. Povera Italia, ma alla fine è giusto così. Ogni Paese ha i politici che si merita


----------



## Swaitak (21 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *M5S, tramite Castellone, parla di agenda progressista e transizione ecologica.*


hanno appena ammesso di non avere idee


----------



## Rudi84 (21 Luglio 2022)

Nel 2018 ho votato Salvini stavolta voterò la Meloni


----------



## Swaitak (21 Luglio 2022)

Silvio al Tg1 promette un programma Avveniristico


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Luglio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> hanno appena ammesso di non avere idee








Ed effettivamente..


----------



## Blu71 (21 Luglio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Silvio al Tg1 promette un programma Avveniristico



Lo realizzerà lui nei prossimi suoi 50 anni di vita


----------



## Swaitak (21 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Lo realizzerà lui nei prossimi suoi 50 anni di vita


a qualcosa il Monza dovrà pur servire, una pioggia di voti per lui


----------



## gabri65 (21 Luglio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Silvio al Tg1 promette un programma Avveniristico



1 MLN di posti di lavoro solo come impieghi all'A.C. Monza.


----------



## sunburn (21 Luglio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> vedo l'ora di leggermi i programmi e sbellicarmi dalle risate. Mi aspetto pensioni a 50 anni, flat tax al 15% per tutti, via l'IMU o come si chiama, più gnocca per tutti e chi più ne ha più ne metta. Povera Italia, ma alla fine è giusto così. Ogni Paese ha i politici che si merita


Io per sbaglio son capitato sul tg1 e ho già sentito parlare di condon… ehm, “pace fiscale”.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Luglio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> a qualcosa il Monza dovrà pur servire, una pioggia di voti per lui



Riceverà molti fiori dai tifosi quando sarà il momento


----------



## sunburn (21 Luglio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Silvio al Tg1 promette un programma Avveniristico


Ha detto anche “Un programma che tenga conto delle esigenze degli anziani, ma anche di quelle di noi giuovani”?


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (21 Luglio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Io per sbaglio son capitato sul tg1 e ho già sentito parlare di condon… ehm, “pace fiscale”.


chi era Salvini per caso? Comuqnue per tornare al discorso "ogni paese ha i politici che si merita", proponi una pace fiscale in Norvegia e vedi se il tuo partito esiste il giorno dopo. Io l'ho sentito inveire contro la riforma dei balneari e del catasto di Draghi ieri, due robe SACROSANTE. Anche queste prova andarle a dire in Svezia, Finlandia, Danimarca, Australia, Canada per fare alcuni esempi. Purtroppo siamo il secondo mondo, poco da fare.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Luglio 2022)

*Bonafè (PD) shock: "Alleanza con il M5S? Quel che rimane, ossia i populisti, non hanno nulla a che fare con noi".*


----------



## fabri47 (21 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Bonafè (PD) shock: "Alleanza con il M5S? Quel che rimane, ossia i populisti, non hanno nulla a che fare con noi".*


E dopo questa, direi che il CDX avrà maggioranza certa. Si preparino a dare il benvenuto all'eroe che ci ha salvato dalla troika.


----------



## David Drills (21 Luglio 2022)

Io voterò Calenda se non si allea con il Piddy, altrimenti cago sulla scheda elettorale


----------



## fabri47 (21 Luglio 2022)

*Conte in diretta su Rete 4: "Tutta colpa nostra la caduta di Draghi? Abbiamo sollecitato questo confronto, per i lavoratori che stanno fallendo per i crediti fiscali e si stanno impoverendo. Le famiglie devono decidere se pagare la bolletta o fare la spesa. Non è che non arrivano a fine mese, non arrivano a metà mese".*


----------



## fabri47 (21 Luglio 2022)

*Conte: "Gli attacchi a noi? Siamo rimasti sorpresi, noi mai attaccato gli altri".*


----------



## fabri47 (21 Luglio 2022)

*Conte: "La possibile fiducia a Draghi? È stato sprezzante con noi, insieme alle altre forze politiche come Lega e Forza Italia che hanno chiesto due cose 'no m5s in maggioranza e rimpasti'. Perchè non ho fatto dimettere i ministri? Non volevamo contrastare l'azione di governo e volevamo dare la fiducia fino all'ultimo".*


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Luglio 2022)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Io voterò Calenda se non si allea con il Piddy, altrimenti cago sulla scheda elettorale



Ci vuole coraggio,soprattutto perchè l'alleanza è una cosa certa.
Aggiungi pure il bomba alla lista


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Bonafè (PD) shock: "Alleanza con il M5S? Quel che rimane, ossia i populisti, non hanno nulla a che fare con noi".*



Tranquilli che se non si alleano già durante la campagna elettorale,il giorno dopo le elezioni saranno nuovamente lingua in bocca.
Ora devono farsi vedere distanti da chi ha causato la caduta di Draghi...

Ma già ieri,a fatto compiuto,Letta,Conte e Speranza erano in riunione.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Conte: "Gli attacchi a noi? Siamo rimasti sorpresi, noi mai attaccato gli altri".*



Conte ora non ti resta che attaccarti…


----------



## fabri47 (21 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Tranquilli che se non si alleano già durante la campagna elettorale,il giorno dopo le elezioni saranno nuovamente lingua in bocca.
> Ora devono farsi vedere distanti da chi ha causato la caduta di Draghi...
> 
> Ma già ieri,a fatto compiuto,Letta,Conte e Speranza erano in riunione.


Conte tenterà l'alleanza con il centrodestra. Un Conte da solo all'opposizione verrebbe divorato da Di Battista, che si propone come alternativa dai social.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (21 Luglio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> È ormai scontato che vi saranno elezioni anticipate a fine settembre/inizio ottobre. Al momento, per chi votereste? (Prima del voto rifarò la domanda per verificare eventuali spostamenti).
> I partiti principali:
> 
> FDI
> ...


Chi voterò? Nessuno,in italia votare non serve a niente


----------



## sunburn (21 Luglio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> chi era Salvini per caso?


Ça va sans dire.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Conte tenterà l'alleanza con il centrodestra. Un Conte da solo all'opposizione verrebbe divorato da Di Battista, che si propone come alternativa dai social.




Conte, per me, si è bruciato ogni possibilità.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Conte, per me, si è bruciato ogni possibilità.


Se il centrodestra non raggiunge la maggioranza e Paragone non va in parlamento o non vuole allearsi, chi rimane? Tra l'altro, può essere un favore a Salvini e Berlusconi per non farle avere posizioni troppo atlantiste.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Luglio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Chi voterò? Nessuno,in italia votare non serve a niente



Non votare serve ancora a meno.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Luglio 2022)

*Conte:*_* "Campo largo? C'è sempre stato un dialogo con il PD, non per operazioni di vertice ma per convergenza di contenuti e programmi. Abbiamo proposto a Draghi un'agenda sociale...Alleanza con il PD c'è? Noi siamo una forza progressista, non per autodefinizione, noi lo siamo oggettivamente perchè guardiamo ai problemi sociali, alla transizione ecologica e tecnologica. Ho fatto un regalo a Putin? Non era nella nostra determinazione arrivare in quella situazione, abbiamo subito un'umiliazione politica davanti al potere assolutamente immeritata. Aver contribuito al reddito di cittadinanza, legge di bilancio al 6% di PIL e riduzione del debito. Rinfacciarci tutto questo è una cosa incomprensibile, siamo rimasti sorpresi e sconcertati. Si può anche avere un premier prestigioso, ma bisogna risolvere i problemi degli italiani. Se voglio fare di nuovo il presidente del consiglio? Non c'è proprio nell'orizzonte alcun personalismo, ho lasciato a Draghi i dossier più importanti per metterlo nella condizione di operare...Se mi presenterò alle elezioni come presidente? Mi presenterò come leader del Movimento...per assumermi degli impegni verso i cittadini, impegni che verranno mantenuti. Realizzeremo quelle misure che verranno ridiscusse. Ci sono state imprese maltrattate ieri in senato. Il superbonus ha portato 634.000 nuovi occupati. Questo governo ha introdotto oltre 11 provvedimenti restrittivi...Grillo? Ci siamo sentiti, perchè oggi era il suo compleanno e gli ho fatto gli auguri. Anche lui era sconcertato per gli attacchi subiti...".*_


----------



## fabri47 (21 Luglio 2022)

*Tra poco Di Maio a Rete 4.*


----------



## fabri47 (21 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Tra poco Di Maio a Rete 4.*


Io non posso riportare, ho altre cose da fare. Riporti qualcun altro, grazie  .


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Conte tenterà l'alleanza con il centrodestra. Un Conte da solo all'opposizione verrebbe divorato da Di Battista, che si propone come alternativa dai social.



Ma no,ma quando mai.
Dopo tutto quello che ha detto a salvini e alla lega dopo il papeete ?
In più con Giorgia meloni che non vuole alleanze al di fuori della sfera del centrodestra e con belluccone che parla di grillini inutili ?

Se vuole sopravvivere,i 5stelle devono ncessariamente tornare duri e puri come 5 anni fa.
Nessuna alleanza con nessuno e fare una vera opposizione.
Solo così potrebbe recuperare consensi (ovviamente non per queste elezioni ma per le prossime)


----------



## Blu71 (21 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Se il centrodestra non raggiunge la maggioranza e Paragone non va in parlamento o non vuole allearsi, chi rimane? Tra l'altro, può essere un favore a Salvini e Berlusconi per non farle avere posizioni troppo atlantiste.



Conte porterebbe solo instabilità in qualunque alleanza. Spero che resti fuori da tutto.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ma no,ma quando mai.
> Dopo tutto quello che ha detto a salvini e alla lega dopo il papeete ?
> In più con Giorgia meloni che non vuole alleanze al di fuori della sfera del centrodestra e con belluccone che parla di grillini inutili ?
> 
> ...


Ripeto, questo è possibile se raggiunge la maggioranza il cdx. Ma se non la raggiunge? Conte ha tutti gli interessi per stare nel prossimo governo, perchè Grillo all'opposizione punterà sulle carte Raggi e Di Battista. Conte si è visto, è una persona che dialoga con tutti, si dice prima sovranista, poi progressista...Dai...


----------



## Mauricio (21 Luglio 2022)

Mamma mia quando sento pace fiscale, perchè dire che vogliono un condono non è più di moda, mi domando veramente come si possa votare questa gente. Ora propone anche quota 41. Si dimenticano sempre di dire quanto costano le loro “idee”.
Un altro invece, che aveva un “motto con l’asterisco”, diceva che si risparmiavano 500 milioni con il taglio dei parlamentari. Si dimenticava di specificare però che il calcolo era a legislatura. Per cui 100 milioni l’anno, per un bilancio statale, sono nulla.
Se questa è la classe politica, dove i programmi elettorali si potrebbero smontare in 10 minuti, mi chiedo cosa spinga la gente a votare.
Ho letto in diversi commenti che un’affluenza bassa potrebbe dare un segnale, ma tralasciando il fatto che è in declino da anni, sono certo che sarebbe ininfluente: che vada a votare il 90% o il 10%, ai politici basterebbe avere la poltrona.


----------



## David Drills (21 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ci vuole coraggio,soprattutto perchè l'alleanza è una cosa certa.
> Aggiungi pure il bomba alla lista


Allora resta la seconda opzione.

Anche se devo dire che la Meloni mi ha sempre incuriosito, ma ha scelto di nascondere la propria intelligenza ed intercettare altre esigenze rispetto alle mie...


----------



## gabri65 (21 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Bonafè (PD) shock: "Alleanza con il M5S? Quel che rimane, ossia i populisti, non hanno nulla a che fare con noi".*



Anche questa, più che sdraiarla da ambo le parti, non saprei che altro farci.


----------



## davidsdave80 (21 Luglio 2022)

Il grandissimo Germano Mosconi R.i.p. .. almeno manda tutti a quel paese


----------



## JoKeR (21 Luglio 2022)

Per la prima volta negli ultimi 20 anni non voterò.
Non mi rappresenta nessuno, manco per sbaglio.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (21 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non votare serve ancora a meno.


I politici li reputo tutti dei ladri,anche votando non succede niente, i problemi rimangono sempre quelli, che ci sia tizio o caio


----------



## davidsdave80 (21 Luglio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Silvio al Tg1 promette un programma Avveniristico


Piu F**a x tutti !! lo voterei subito. Comunque, scherzi a parte.. sono stato a Milano 3... per essere un contesto costruito 30 anni fa.. è uno spettacolo.. chapeau a Silvio in questo settore


----------



## KILPIN_91 (21 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Conte, per me, si è bruciato ogni possibilità.


Conte è semplicemente in coxxione


----------



## Blu71 (21 Luglio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> I politici li reputo tutti dei ladri,anche votando non succede niente, i problemi rimangono sempre quelli, che ci sia tizio o caio



Certo che sono tutti ladri ma ci sono quelli che sono ladri e pure incapaci. 
Scegliti il meno peggio.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Luglio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Conte è semplicemente in coxxione



Conte è un miracolato destinato a non contare più nulla.


----------



## Nomaduk (21 Luglio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> È ormai scontato che vi saranno elezioni anticipate a fine settembre/inizio ottobre. Al momento, per chi votereste? (Prima del voto rifarò la domanda per verificare eventuali spostamenti).
> I partiti principali:
> 
> FDI
> ...


Nessuno. Gli ultimi 32 anni hanno detto qualcosa sul valore del voto.


----------



## ilPresidente (22 Luglio 2022)

Chiederò l’annessione alla Svizzera


----------



## jumpy65 (22 Luglio 2022)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> verissimo, però al tempo stesso:
> PD assolutamente no perché altrimenti tra qualche anno in Italia nn ci sarà più nessun italiano e mi dispiace dirlo ma l'immigrazione fatta così è decisamente un problema, per tanti motivi.
> 
> Meloni, una poverella isterica, con un livello intellettivo sconsolatamente basso, che non riesce nemmeno ad essere davvero populista perché lei e la sua banda non sono nemmeno in grado di formulare una strategia.
> ...


mi sorprende questo giudizio sulla Meloni. Mi sarei aspettato qualunque altro tipo di giudizio negativo ma non questo che mi sembra veramente al di là di ogni logica. Ma in politica le impressioni oltrepassano sempre la realtà delle cose.


----------

